# AMD - Arrow Minerals



## pussycat2005 (7 February 2007)

Keep an eye on this

Segue woos midnight pegger
Robin Bromby
February 07, 2007

CALL it opportunistic, but Segue Resources reckons it's worth a punt to do a deal with the man who's becoming known as the "midnight pegger".
And that punt includes a legal battle over whether you have to fill out government forms or do it the old-fashioned way: knocking pegs into a tenement under a full moon. At stake is one of the most attractive undeveloped uranium deposits in the Northern Territory: 12,650 tonnes in the Angela deposit near Alice Springs.
Segue has formed an alliance with prospector Norm McCleary to take a 50 per cent stake in the Angela and nearby Pamela deposits - if he wins the right to own them. And that's a big "if".

First, Mr McCleary has to persuade the Northern Territory Supreme Court he should have been given the right by the mining warden to do the pegging.

The deposits were in an area reserved from mining, the territory Government having cancelled permits when the owner, Black Range Minerals, went into administration.

(That company has since been relisted with different projects.)

This reserved status was billed as being lifted at midnight on December 6 and the Government called for exploration licence applications to be lodged the next day.

Instead, Mr McCleary went out a few minutes after midnight and pegged the area.

He is now taking court action to get the warden's ban set aside and all other applications put on hold in the meantime.

Those others - who did go the official route - included Chinese companies, Cameco of Canada, and locals Energy Resources of Australia, Uranium Equities, U308, Paladin Resources and Energy Metals.

Segue ended up 38c at $1.10, although the shares did move as high as $1.45 on the news.

Segue, which has nickel, tin and tungsten prospects, is backed by Canadian and European investors, particularly Oppenheim Bank.

Executive director John Arbuckle said the deal provided the chance to get 50 per cent of one of Australia's largest uranium deposits. "The board of Segue judged the legal risks of this case being outweighed by the upside potential for Segue shareholders," he added.

But the junior wasn't the only company that had the idea of doing business with Mr McCleary. Energy Metals also considered approaching him.

However, executive director Lindsay Dudfield said the legal advice was that the chances of Mr McCleary succeeding in his court action were slim. But he bore Mr McCleary no grudge in trying to pre-empt those companies that went the prescribed route, including his own.

"If he's found a loophole in the mining act, good luck to him," Mr Dudfield said.


----------



## pussycat2005 (12 February 2007)

Judge leaves NT mining claim case
Friday, 9 February 2007. 20:17 (AEDT)Friday, 9 February 2007. 19:17 (ACST)Friday, 9 February 2007. 19:17 (AEST)Friday, 9 February 2007. 20:17 (ACDT)Friday, 9 February 2007. 18:17 (AWDT)

A Northern Territory Supreme Court judge has disqualified himself from considering a mining entrepreneur's claim over lucrative uranium deposits in central Australia.

Justice Stephen Southwood acted as Norm McCleary's barrister in a similar case more than a decade ago.

Mr McCleary pegged a midnight claim at the Angela and Pamela Deposits near Alice Springs last December.

He believes he beat dozens of mining companies and is taking his case to the Supreme Court.

His lawyer today told the court that 13 years ago Justice Southwood had acted as barrister for Mr McCleary and two of the witnesses he planned to call.

Justice Southwood said when he was his barrister he would occasionally have a beer with Mr McCleary and one of the witnesses in his chambers after court.

Justice Southwood said he was satisfied there was an apprehension of bias and disqualified himself from further hearing the case.

The matter will now be heard by Justice Trevor Riley on Monday.


We did a really thorough review of the case and we formed the considered view that Mr McCleary has a very strong case!!!!
quote Segue Director and lawyer Rob Downey

$2.5 billion dollars worth of uranium is the prize!


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 February 2007)

pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> The matter will now be heard by Justice Trevor Riley on Monday.
> We did a really thorough review of the case and we formed the considered view that Mr McCleary has a very strong case!!!!
> quote Segue Director and lawyer Rob Downey
> 
> $2.5 billion dollars worth of uranium is the prize!




The decision has been reserved to an unspecified date in the future.


----------



## Bushman (8 November 2007)

Company has recently released a Pardoo resource update - JORC inferred 44.7mt @ .3% ni and .1% cu. 

Some basic maths but that equates to 134,100 tonne of ni and 44,700 tonne of copper. That is a lot of resource. Recovery grades are likely to be 90% so that still leaves 120.6k of ni. 

Shares on issue 63,307,050 plus 53,324,430 options plus proposed 18,000,000 shares placement = 134,631,480 dilutes * 11 cps = $14.8m market cap. 

Impossible to work out project NPV given stage of exploration but the nickel sales value at a conservative $15,000 per tonne is $1.8b alone. 

Other projects of note - 
1. Seem to be losing the 'fly by the night' attempt at grabbing the uranium prospects and I would suggest that these should not be discounted in the share price.
2. 100% Coronet Hill project which is prospective for tungsten and tin. 

Mmm interesting stage for this company. Big negative is low cash but this should be rectified by 18m share placement at 12c netting $2m. 

JORC is wholly inferred at the moment. $2m will give them cash to drill and firm up JORC compliant resource and scoping study. 

DYOR


----------



## Datsun Disguise (29 September 2009)

Noted that Segue have identified some iron targets in Pardoo - right next door to where Brumby came up with nothing but water a few months ago...



> Segue Resources Limited (Segue) is pleased to announce that following completion of the recent
> composite desktop analysis, a reconnaissance field exploration program and a Niton XRF field sampling
> program, a magnetite iron ore exploration target of 900Mt – 1,100Mt2 at an expected grade of between
> 30% Fe and 40% Fe has been estimated at the Pardoo Iron Ore Project. Whole rock samples have also
> been submitted for laboratory analysis.




As a disappointed Brumby holder I'll be watching this carefully....


----------



## Blackzilla89 (16 May 2016)

Datsun Disguise said:


> Noted that Segue have identified some iron targets in Pardoo - right next door to where Brumby came up with nothing but water a few months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> As a disappointed Brumby holder I'll be watching this carefully....





Do any of you guys still own SEG stocks?


----------



## gv1 (12 July 2016)

Blackzilla89 said:


> Do any of you guys still own SEG stocks?




Something is cooking after drilling reports came out?


----------



## Porper (12 July 2016)

gv1 said:


> Something is cooking after drilling reports came out?




One of the most thinly traded stocks on the ASX...I wouldn't waste my money. Far better stocks around trending at the moment.


----------



## gv1 (12 July 2016)

Porper said:


> One of the most thinly traded stocks on the ASX...I wouldn't waste my money. Far better stocks around trending at the moment.




Thanks Porper

Which ones are they?


----------



## Boggo (12 July 2016)

gv1 said:


> Thanks Porper
> 
> Which ones are they?




I only scan the All Ords constituents, about 500 stocks.
There are still quite a few thinly traded in there but it does eliminate a lot of the chaff imo.

http://www.marketindex.com.au/all-ordinaries


----------



## noirua (12 July 2016)

I have been adding stock for quite a while now as SEG are very much a trying, quite hard, micro-cap explorer. They are an out and out gamble. At least gold, copper etc., are gathering moss now and any good find might well rocket SEG.


----------



## noirua (14 April 2017)

SEG travel on and until consolidation shortly trade at the lowest possible price -  0.1c - 0.2c.  A patient gamblers stock here as waiting in market depth at 0.1c bid is the name of the game.  Odds are, unless they strike pay dirt, that those buying at 0.1c will profit and 0.2c lose.

Segue had a share placement at 12c a share in 2007 and 0.1c kinda points to absolute failure.  However, for gamblers this is an interesting punt as Segue have several irons in the fire that may light up at any moment. Reached 0.5c not long ago and may yet prove to be an opportunity for the must have risk brigade.
http://segueresources.com/

*Gascoyne Lithium Project, Western Australia*
*Barlee Gold Project, Western Australia*
*Fraser Range Projects, Australia*
*Pardoo Nickel Project, Australia*

*https://mining-atlas.com/company/Segue-Resources.php*


----------



## noirua (21 April 2017)

Now trading under SEGDC until next Thursday. Most will have difficulty selling with many brokers or maybe buying as well. Seem to be holding at 7c though any announcements might send it flying up. On the other hand, lack of news might have the opposite effect.  Interesting as there are many irons in the fire on this one - all just luke warm at the moment but you never know.


----------



## noirua (2 October 2017)

After buying stock at too high a price I've continued adding down to 2.9c and now the SEGUA share price is rising steadily.  Low market cap and improved prospects point to a continued upward trend.


----------



## greggles (6 November 2017)

SEG looking strong this morning after announcing that gold nuggets have been discovered at its Pilbara Gold Project.  Currently at 10c, a 39% increase from Friday's close of 7.2c.


----------



## System (6 December 2017)

On December 6th, 2017, Segue Resources Limited (SEG) changed its name and ASX code to Arrow Minerals Limited (AMD).


----------



## greggles (5 February 2018)

greggles said:


> SEG looking strong this morning after announcing that gold nuggets have been discovered at its Pilbara Gold Project.  Currently at 10c, a 39% increase from Friday's close of 7.2c.




AMD have been on a bit of a roller coaster ride over the last six months but have turned out to be a diamond in the rough today. Here's the six month chart:







However, today they have some good news. The company announced this morning that it has entered into an agreement with ASX-listed nickel and gold producer, Independence Group NL (IGO) covering the Plumridge Nickel Project together with a cornerstone equity investment in Arrow for a total of $2.5 million. 

Key Terms of the Agreement with IGO

IGO to acquire a 51% interest in the Plumridge Nickel Project for $1.5 million;
IGO and Arrow will enter into a joint venture over the Plumridge Nickel Project, with IGO managing all exploration activities;
IGO can increase its interest in the Plumridge Nickel Project to 90% through the expenditure of $5 million over four years;
IGO can accelerate earning its 90% Project interest by paying Arrow cash equal to the amount remaining for the joint venture earn-in;
IGO has subscribed for a $1 million placement in Arrow at a price of 2.9¢ per share with one attaching listed option (AMDOA) for every two placement shares; and
IGO placement shares will be subject to escrow provisions and IGO has the right to maintain its strategic equity holding in Arrow, subject to regulatory approval.
The Arrow Minerals share price fired up after the announcement and is currently up 19.35% to 3.7c.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (8 August 2018)

This has been on the slide until a steadying yesterday. Does anyone think they will reap the rewards of a decent tenement portfolio?


----------



## HelloU (9 August 2018)

no info here but initial thought is link with IGO brings advantages with IGO links and nearologies.....but whether that makes money for shareholders here, dunno. Well worth a research look though.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (12 October 2020)

These guys have systematically explored a few plays with with good technicals. I would say this latest play is their best effort yet, drilling these new EM anomalies could be a good copper-gold discovery...


----------



## Rabbithop (13 July 2022)

AMD....

NON-BROKERED PRIVATE PLACEMENT OF $350,000 Highlights • Arrow has received commitments from qualified sophisticated and professional investors for a private placement of $350,000 • New shares will be issued at a 200% premium to market (0.6 cents) • Proceeds of the raising will be used on Arrow’s existing projects and to complete due diligence on the Simandou North Iron Project which has been secured under a three-month exclusivity period Arrow Minerals Limited (ASX: AMD) (Arrow, Arrow Minerals, or the Company) is pleased to announce it has received commitments as part of a non-brokered private placement from qualified sophisticated and professional investors to raise $350,000 via the issue of 58,333,334 fully paid ordinary shares in the Company (Shares) at an issue price of 0.6 cents per Share (Placement). This represents a 200% premium to market. The placement premium recognises the underlying value of Arrow’s current assets and endorses management’s strategic growth plans announced today as Arrow secures an option on the Simandou North Iron Ore Project in Guinea aimed at delivering long term value creation for shareholders of the Company. Arrow’s Managing Director, Hugh Bresser, said “We are pleased to be able to deliver a placement at a significant premium to market. This permits the Company to execute its corporate growth strategy while minimising dilution to existing Arrow Minerals shareholders.” Placement The Placement will be completed under the Company’s existing placement capacity under ASX Listing Rule 7.1A to be issued on or around Friday, 15 July 2022. The issue price of 0.6 cents per Share represents a 200% premium to the 10-day VWAP of 0.2 cents per share. There are no broker fees associated with the Placement. Use of Funds Funds raised pursuant to the Placement will be used to undertake ongoing exploration on the Company’s existing projects in West Africa and for general working capital purposes including due diligence on the Simandou North Project. A completed Appendix 3B in respect of the proposed issue of Shares has been lodged together with this announcement. This announcement, in combination with the announcements “Divestment of Strickland Copper Gold Project WA” and “Non-Binding Term Sheet to Acquire 60.5% in the Simandou North Iron Project” dated 13 July 2022, are intended to lift the voluntary suspension of the Company’s ordinary securities. Announcement authorised for release by Mr Hugh Bresser, Managing Director of Arrow Minerals.

What is your opinion or view to this announcement?


----------



## Knobby22 (13 July 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> AMD....
> 
> NON-BROKERED PRIVATE PLACEMENT OF $350,000 Highlights • Arrow has received commitments from qualified sophisticated and professional investors for a private placement of $350,000 • New shares will be issued at a 200% premium to market (0.6 cents) • Proceeds of the raising will be used on Arrow’s existing projects and to complete due diligence on the Simandou North Iron Project which has been secured under a three-month exclusivity period Arrow Minerals Limited (ASX: AMD) (Arrow, Arrow Minerals, or the Company) is pleased to announce it has received commitments as part of a non-brokered private placement from qualified sophisticated and professional investors to raise $350,000 via the issue of 58,333,334 fully paid ordinary shares in the Company (Shares) at an issue price of 0.6 cents per Share (Placement). This represents a 200% premium to market. The placement premium recognises the underlying value of Arrow’s current assets and endorses management’s strategic growth plans announced today as Arrow secures an option on the Simandou North Iron Ore Project in Guinea aimed at delivering long term value creation for shareholders of the Company. Arrow’s Managing Director, Hugh Bresser, said “We are pleased to be able to deliver a placement at a significant premium to market. This permits the Company to execute its corporate growth strategy while minimising dilution to existing Arrow Minerals shareholders.” Placement The Placement will be completed under the Company’s existing placement capacity under ASX Listing Rule 7.1A to be issued on or around Friday, 15 July 2022. The issue price of 0.6 cents per Share represents a 200% premium to the 10-day VWAP of 0.2 cents per share. There are no broker fees associated with the Placement. Use of Funds Funds raised pursuant to the Placement will be used to undertake ongoing exploration on the Company’s existing projects in West Africa and for general working capital purposes including due diligence on the Simandou North Project. A completed Appendix 3B in respect of the proposed issue of Shares has been lodged together with this announcement. This announcement, in combination with the announcements “Divestment of Strickland Copper Gold Project WA” and “Non-Binding Term Sheet to Acquire 60.5% in the Simandou North Iron Project” dated 13 July 2022, are intended to lift the voluntary suspension of the Company’s ordinary securities. Announcement authorised for release by Mr Hugh Bresser, Managing Director of Arrow Minerals.
> 
> What is your opinion or view to this announcement?



The fact the investors were willing to pay such a large premium suggests they were very keen to owe a large piece of the company quickly. It is only $350,000 though. Still...


----------

